# Destinations of my dads ships, can anyone help?



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
I've now got a copy of my dads pouch and crs10, but I've still got a few questions before I present him with the surprise on Sunday.

The crs10 gives the engagement and the discharge of the ships in most cases but it does tell me where the vessels went in-between.

If anyone could fill in the blanks I would be eternally greatful......

QE1 14/4/53 - 23/6/53
QE1 7/7/53 - 11/8/53
Cannon Beach 19/8/53 - 7/11/53
Cannon Beach 7/11/53 - 21/12/53
Velletia 18/1/54 - 1/3/54
Velletia 2/3/54 - 12/4/54
Velletia 13/4/54 - 31/5/54
Henzee 14/6/54 - 11/8/54
Hendi 17/8/54 - 27/9/54
Hendi 28/9/54 - 25/11/54
Radnor 18/12/54 - 28/2/55
Gambia Palm 18/3/55 - 3/7/55
Orsova 28/7/55 - 21/11/55
Orontes 13/12/55 - 3/3/56
Orontes 15/3/56 - 9/6/56
Huntsbrook 11/7/56 - 16/4/57
Fauvette 13/6/57 - 29/6/57
Beaverglen 6/7/57 - 31/7/57
Sugar Refiner 8/8/57 - 3/10/57
Port Brisbane 30/10/57 - 23/3/58
Tremayne 1/8/58 - 18/8/58
Tremayne 19/8/58 - 3/3/59
St. Thomas 13/4/59 - 25/7/59
Chevychase 24/8/59 - 14/10/59
Baron Glenconner 19/10/59 - 4/6/60
Scottish Prince 16/6/60 - 10/8/60
Scottish Prince 17/8/60 - 18/10/60
Scottish Prince 3/11/60 - 23/12/60
Caledonoian Coast 29/3/61 - 13/4/61

Any help before Sunday would be fantastic, I look forward to passing the details of this great site on to my dad so he can continue the resarch.

Thanks to all
Regards
Marc


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Marc,

a big list but some which instantly come to mind are.

QE1 - Queen Elizabeth - Southampton - Cherbourg- New York.
Orsova - Orontes - around the world liner services to Australia - via either Suez or Panama with numerous ports of call.
Gambia Palm - West African trade.
Beaverglen - Mostly likely UK to Canada.
Sugar Refiner - UK - Caribbean.
Port Brisbane - Australia/New Zealand - Far East trade.
Baron Glenconner - Probably tramping.
Scottish Prince - Probably UK - Mediterranean.

I am sure others will come up with some more info.

Hawkey01


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

I was in the "Gambia Palm" the two trips following your fathers time in her and confirm that she was on the West African run in those days.
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Marc, some of these ships might have been discussed on site.
If you copy and paste the name to Search Forums and when they open paste into Search this thread.
You might find something of interest, only one way to find out but there might be quite a lot.
Good luck.


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

I know you will not get this info by Sunday but if you contact the Guildhall Library, Aldermanbury, London EC2P 2EJ and give them the name of the ship, Official No (if possible) and dates and places of signing on and off they will provide photocopies of the Voyage Cards which show all the Ports of Call etc. When I applied for some in May 2004 it cost 25p per copy plus £5 handling charge payable when you send them an order form - a copy of which they will send you to complete.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

purserjuk

Do you have a telehone number or email address for the Guildhall Library, or must all requests be made by snailmail?

Regards,
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

You should e-mail requests to visit the library to see VOYAGE RECORD CARDS two days in advance to: "Guildhall, PrintedBooks" <[email protected]>

They are very helpful.

Check out their web site for research services.

Bill


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Peter,
Sorry about the delay in replying - I've been off line for a couple of days. Phone No. for Guildhall Library is 020 7606 3030 Ext 1869 or (Direct line) 020 7332 1869. e-mail address www.cityof london.gov.uk. Hope this is of use.
Regards


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Marc, go to life on board and type in Voyages of the Antrim and you will see voyage card i got of my ship. Cheers dave


----------



## Topherjohn (Feb 13, 2008)

jaguars2008 said:


> Hi guys,
> I've now got a copy of my dads pouch and crs10, but I've still got a few questions before I present him with the surprise on Sunday.
> 
> The crs10 gives the engagement and the discharge of the ships in most cases but it does tell me where the vessels went in-between.
> ...


Sorry I'm late coming in on this. Scottish Prince (Furness Prince Lines) definitely UK - Mediterranean, very likely Malta, Cyprus and Israel which I did as deck cadet on Maltese Prince and Egyptian Prince in 1960/61. Otherwise would be what we called the Arab run possibly Beirut, Alexandria Tunis etc. The two runs were different as Arab countries would not allow vessels sailing to Israel enter their ports.
I'm sure your father will be delighted with what you're doing for him. Well done.


----------

